# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Исследование: мужчины обожают полных женщин!

## Irina

*Говорят, что 90% мужчин любят полных женщин, а остальные 10% это скрывают. Есть ли в этой шутке доля правды? Мы попросили отозваться фанатов пышнотелых дам на мужских форумах. Оказалось, что таких действительно очень много! Вот что они говорят.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Александр, 27 лет:*
Не понимаю я людей, которые не любят пышечек. И не надо говорить, что они рыхлые. Вот вам Моника Белуччи нравится? А она отнюдь не худышка. Видели ее фотосессии? Где там рыхлость? Я за женственные формы без рыхлости и целлюлита. Есть такие пухлые девушки, что просто загляденье. Но все должно быть в меру.

*Евгений, 18 лет:*
И откуда появилось такое мнение, что если женщина с формами, то обязательно она должна быть с целлюлитом и очень жирная. Это у нас почему-то бытует такое мнение, а я тут вокруг себя ежедневно вижу барышень в теле, которые ну ни разу не рыхлые — а при этом с мышцами, с гладкой кожей, очень мило это выглядит, на мой взгляд. Вопрос рыхлости — вопрос питания (соотношения продуктов), целлюлит бывает и у худышек. А у женщины просто обязательно должны быть большая грудь и попа. А еще я замечал, что полные дамы всегда моложе лицом выглядят, и у них на лице морщин меньше. Так что если женщина не стесняется своего веса, то я думаю, что как спутница жизни она очень даже подходит.

*Кирилл, 34 года:*
На мой взгляд, есть разные виды полноты, и я по-разному отношусь к женщинами с пышными формами. Есть полные-фигуристые — это очень красиво и сексуально, а есть квадратные-тети-без-изгибов. У них все большое и квадратное. Вкусы у всех разные.

Мне нравятся женщины с формами больше, чем худышки. Но главное, чтобы полная и фигуристая женщина не становилась квадратной.

*Виктор, 43 года:*
Считаю, что женщина 50 размера — многие такой размер считают уже толстым — очень даже ничего. Уж лучше, чем сороковой размер. Никогда не западал на худышек, они мне кажутся подростками, и фигуры, как правило, у них подростковые с неразвитой и очень маленькой грудью. Уж пусть будет лучше 50 размер, чем спать с подростком.

*Анатолий, 30 лет:*
А мне кажется, что все зависит от обаяния, от женственности. У меня есть подруга, Рубенс был бы счастлив — всегда ухожена, всегда с маникюром-педикюром-эпиляцией-модной стрижкой, красиво одевается. И мужчин, восхищающихся ею, просто множество. Она излучает сексуальность, она уверена в себе... А есть худышки, у которых в глазах тоска, злость, неудовлетворенность...

Вообще, мне кажется, толстушки более веселые и яркие, что-то в них есть возбуждающее.

*Артем, 40 лет:*
Да, нравятся на самом деле! Причем «серьезные» такие пышки, не одно название. Ну там 110 кг при росте 155 см — типа мой размерчик. Ну, вот нравится! Ничем не могу это объяснить, так же, как и вы не сможете объяснить, почему принято худых женщин считать эталоном красоты, а толстых клеймить позором.
*
Андрей, 29 лет:*
Трудно сказать, почему не нравятся худые. Ну вот — не вставляют. Не появляется влечения, искры какой-то. А вот «пышку» (не любую, конечно, а ту, что понравилась) «растерзать» готов. В хорошем, разумеется, смысле растерзать.
*
Александр, 35 лет:*
Не помню, кто написал: «Мужчины притворяются, что им нравятся худые женщины, сухие вина и жизнь, полная приключений. На самом деле они любят полных женщин, сладкие вина и спокойную жизнь».

Думаю, многим мужикам нравятся плюшки, вспомните нашу историю: деревенские бабы всегда были в теле, румяные и здоровые, вернее здоровенные.

*Максим, 37 лет:*
Женятся почему-то всё же не на моделях. У меня лично представления о женской красоте сформировались довольно давно. Всё идёт по Фрейду, из юности. Мне очень нравилась Федосеева Шукшина («Печки лавочки», «Калина красная»). Тут ведь многое зависит не только от сантиметров или килограммов — грация, походка. Бывает, идёт селянка — будто лебёдушка плывёт. А посмотришь на «модель» с банкой пива — блевать охота.
*
Андрей, 28 лет:*
Что и говорить, печально, что большинство мужчин зачастую забывают о том, что пышечки порой способны утереть нос даже самой понтовой фотомодели. Ну да, красивая стильная фигура, а что в душе, в характере?

Пышек отличает то, что они, не в пример стройным, умеют любить по-настоящему, они более мягки, добры, естественны. Лично меня тянет именно к толстушечкам и пышечкам, а всю эту худобу просто не признаю.

*Александр, 22 года:*
Мне кажется, у всех по-разному, кому-то нравятся более большие формы, кому-то приятно, как говорится, «почувствовать» женщину. Просто когда обнимаешь полненькую девушку, она такая мягкая, приятная. Хочется её съесть. Хотя мой друг психолог говорил, что все проще, просто у полных женщин более выражены половые признаки, и нас, самцов, это привлекает на подсознательном уровне.
Не знаю, так ли это или нет, но все-таки подругу себе хочу найти полненькую, хотя любовь не выбирают, любовь находят.

*Алексей, 31 год:*
Все нравится в полных женщинах! Ну, просто полные женщины сами по себе красивы! У них все красиво: и грудь, и животик, и попка, а пухленькие ножки в чулочках — вах! Сексуально и возбуждающе.

*Станислав, 20 лет:*
Плюсуюсь к вашей любви к пышкам. Добавлю: моральный гнет толстушек заставляет быть более приспосабливаемыми. А значит, у них не только тело мягче, но и характер, с ними проще и общаться, и жить.

*Андрей, 42 года:*
Толстушки аппетитные, сексуальные, милые, в сексе лучше них нету. Как говорится у нас, женщина без живота — что дом без шифонера.

*Дмитрий, 29 лет:*
У меня бывшая жена была 46 кг, а мне всегда нравились девочки в теле, но был молод, глуп, стеснялся. «Что скажут друзья?». Сам я худенький и не очень высокий. Но что может быть лучше мягенького тёплого тельца? Зимой согреет, а летом в тени спрячет. Ладно, это шутка.

Очень мне нравятся высокие полные женщины с бёдрами, животиком и божественными грудками. Может, и найду когда-нибудь свое счастье!
*
Кирилл, 23 года:*
Банально, но мне нравятся пышки и всегда нравились, но не как сексуальные объекты. Они мне маму напоминают. А вообще умеренная полнота — это очень красиво. Недаром художники раньше с ума сходили по плюшкам-пышкам.

*Павел, 26 лет:*
...Вообще, наверное, лучше, когда пышность тела в меру, именно в меру, и у каждой женщины эта мера своя. Но лучше уж пусть женщина будет немножко пышечкой, чем костлявым манекеном. Кушайте побольше, но и не забывайте побольше двигаться. Чтоб было за что подержаться.

----------


## BiZ111

ой фотка класс

----------


## Irina

> Мужчины притворяются, что им нравятся худые женщины, сухие вина и жизнь, полная приключений. На самом деле они любят полных женщин, сладкие вина и спокойную жизнь».


Неужели правда?))

----------


## BiZ111

все притворяются  и мэ и жо

----------

